# Another New Outback Owner!



## 310MJ (Nov 20, 2008)

I just wanted to say hi to everyone here and join the club! We finally bought our new Outback 310BHS and she is a beauty! We LOVE it! I am so glad we did not settle for another brand. We almost did, until we found Holmans in Ohio. They had the best prices I could find, and trust me I shopped Michigan, and every other Outback dealer in the 50 states lol. I see there are a lot of happy Holmans customers on here too, which makes me feel better about our purchase. The dealership is wonderful to work with. We worked with Jamie Holmberg, she does the internet sales there, and is just so sweet. Her and her husband work there together so if you ever are in the market for a new Outback I will recommend you ask for Jamie or her hubby Eddie. They were great and I am sure will appreciate the referrals. The website for their inventory is www.holmanrv.com

They have excellent facilities, the walkthrough went very smooth, everything was as promised, and about $5000 less than buying locally. I gave them a shot, but $5k is $5k. The local dealer kept going on and on about how they have over head bla bla bla, but Holmans was 3 times the size they were! I think I counted about 40 service bays, and they said they have 31 acres. That's 31 acres of motorhomes, trailer, fifth wheels, trucks and suv's! The service staff was also wonderful. They helped us get hitched up, and explained everything. It was great. We signed our paperwork with Ron and he was excellent at explaining everything to us. We got the 6 year extended warranty for a great price. I will tell you we have owned RV's in the past, and the extended warranties have saved our behinds on MORE than one occasion. After I got home, Jamie emailed me to ask how everything was, make sure I made it home OK, I was very impressed about the follow up. I can't say enough nice things about her and the staff at Holmans. OH, and did I mention I LOVE MY NEW CAMPER!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers. Glad You Found Us!!*









Best of Luck with your new Outback!!!

*Happy Camping!!!*


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds really nice & new.... Good choice on the ext. warranty







. I am still shopping for my extended warranty and the Sams Club offer is looking good so far.

Christina


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Megan









Welcome and Congrats on your new 310bhs! 

I'm glad to hear that you had a great experience with Holman...I've only heard great things about them









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to a great forum! And congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome to the group!


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome Megan

Congrats on the new Outback sure you will love it.
Only thing left to do now is go camping.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND ENJOY !!! 
We really like the new 310BHS. Congrats on yours!! *


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome Megan,

Congrats on your new purchase. I too purchased from Holman and con not say enough good things about them. 
If you have any questions this is the place to be.

THere's a lot of great knowledgeable people hear.

Best of luck,


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! Welcome to Outbackers and just in time for the holidays!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

This cracks me up .... if you go to the Holman sites you will see them say "Fuzion will not allow us to show our low wholesale prices. Please click get lowest price on our website below to get our LOW wholesale price! Don't pay retail! We will save you thousands! LOADED!!!" ... but if you opne the pictures of the trailers -- you can see the prices on the front ... LOL

see the prices on the front of the trailers

LOL


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> This cracks me up .... if you go to the Holman sites you will see them say "Fuzion will not allow us to show our low wholesale prices. Please click get lowest price on our website below to get our LOW wholesale price! Don't pay retail! We will save you thousands! LOADED!!!" ... but if you opne the pictures of the trailers -- you can see the prices on the front ... LOL
> 
> see the prices on the front of the trailers
> 
> LOL


I bet the Real Price is even lower than that Sticker


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CONGRATS & WELCOME!!!!

Nice Choice!!!! What interior did you get??? I went with Fern, in the pictures/linked below.

I had got a price from Holman...............they were a little less than what i got .................but not enough to Warrant my Travels.

I Have to say they as well as Couch RV & Lakeshore were all very NICE!!!! When they did a follow up sales call and found out i bought elsewhere............they were polite and respectful.....asked where i got it and if i needed any futrue RV's to give them a call.

I was impressed with the professionalism of all 3 of them and how they handled not getting the sale.........


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats on new TT and welcome to OUTBACKERS

Bob


----------



## 310MJ (Nov 20, 2008)

campfirenut said:


> Congrats on new TT and welcome to OUTBACKERS
> 
> Bob


We are glad to be here


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your purchase, and welcome!!! You will learn a lot here!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on that new 310BHS!!!

-CC


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you with us at Outbackers and enjoy your new rig.


----------

